# Could someone critique this horse! I need to be convinced he isn't my dream horse!



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey there, I was wandering around craigslist and saw this pretty boy. Please give me a critique lol I can't have another horse and I love this boy  thanks 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/grd/2934595403.html
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Flashy APHA Reining Stud

Sorry, use this link! Hopefully it, works


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh my. I want him...


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Me too! I need a reason to NOT lol. He's about 3 hours away from me. If I could afford another horse he'd be in my barn right now..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah i cant help you there. If i lived close i'd be driving to buy him. Only thing i can tell you would stop me is him being intact, just because i dont have the means/desire to handle own a stallion, otherwise he looks like a nice nice boy.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I have actually been considering getting a nice horse to stud, working with my old Barn Owner who has beed breeding horses for over 30 years. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Then hes perfect! I mean, oh um, no dont do that..thats um, bad? 
Im no help..


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

He is just your common looking brown & white tobiano horse.He is just average in looks & conformation,like to see more muscling & hip on him. Definitively does not scream stallion material:-(.To me he is just another Homozygous stud that got to keep his jewels,cause someone figured he was breeding material cause of him being homozygous. I've seen worse studs but think he would look better as a nice riding gelding. Noticed they never mention his pedigree,as probably nothing notable in it or they would have mentioned something as positive selling or breeding point:wink:


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

True  I would have gotten all that checked out before I made that choice. He could possibly still be gelded right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

So why are they saying he is a reining stud? Is he proven? At 14 most reiners are done, and I am guessing they are saying that to get attention. My bet is he is ok at lots of things, excels at nothing, but passing on color, which many can do. Good price, if you are looking for a stud to throw color, and not sure of any talent to go with it. It he truly had talent and was proven, IMO, he would not be $2500.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, I didn't really even notice the reining thing. I would love a horse like that as just a riding horse, maybe pkay around with roping at paydays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I saw him as well. Any time I see reining, I get excited to see what it is. I kind of expected a horse that was trained to rein, but then maybe had an injury, keeping him from being ridden. I did not expect someone to just throw some words out there to get some attention. He is very mediocre (sp). I wouldn't let him touch a mare, much less a good one. I would also pass because he has been a stallion so long. He is not worth 2500 anyways, imho, unless he can really ride around.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

i don't see anything wrong with this horses confo and not sure why the negative reviews, except for a stud needs a performance record and good bloodlines. if this was a gelding you would be getting fabulous critiques. and 14 is not necessarily too late to geld. i love his front legs, great bone. neck is gorgeous, great throatlatch, short compact back, maybe a touch straight in the hock. go look at him. i'm sure he's not stallion quality because he wouldn't be selling for $2500, but as a gelding for what you want, worth a look in my book.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you, I loved his neck and back! I was really going to work hard to get a job and get him... But just yesterday a situation came up. My grandpa passed away... Leaving my mimi alone and she's very upset. I may be moving into town with my,mimi now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

He is well put together, IMO. I do not like his ears though, they are the least attractive part of him, my personal taste. So everything about him, other than his ears, I like


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> So why are they saying he is a reining stud? Is he proven? At 14 most reiners are done, and I am guessing they are saying that to get attention. My bet is he is ok at lots of things, excels at nothing, but passing on color, which many can do. Good price, if you are looking for a stud to throw color, and not sure of any talent to go with it. It he truly had talent and was proven, IMO, he would not be $2500.


ITA - if you have a horse that truly deserves the title "reining stud" - you would also have some great details about his reining career to include in the advertisement
He's not a bad horse, but I would be leery of just about ever selling point/statement the seller made because they are already using what I find to be questionable advertisement tactics.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

He would make a most excellent gelding .... in my pasture... if I had one ... *sigh*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

themacpack said:


> ITA - if you have a horse that truly deserves the title "reining stud" - you would also have some great details about his reining career to include in the advertisement
> He's not a bad horse, but I would be leery of just about ever selling point/statement the seller made because they are already using what I find to be questionable advertisement tactics.


Exactly. And, if the ad is questionable...what else is. Just something to think about.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

frankbeans, I love that quote by Buck. One of my favorites... and yeah i understand. well the situation i have been put in now I am in no place to be buying another horse...


----------

